# CBdesigner for MAC ??



## TomTinkerSum (Nov 25, 2007)

Fellow LJ's,

Does anyone know how to run the CBdesigner on a MAC ?? I think I do okay in some areas, but computers and cross referencing computer programs is not my strongest area. Shoot, some of the grade schoolers today would probably walk all over me.

I've seen a post on another person's question or so regarding MACs and CBdesigner. I have NOT seen anything really definitive stating that "This is how you do it for a MAC."

I've seen a post or two talking about "Parallels" and buying Windows, etc…

I have Microsoft Office for MAC already and don't want to jack up my MAC over the possibility of using another Microsoft product. "Word" will not do computer update right now, and that is another MS issue. Looks like CBdesigner is an "MS Access" type program.

I haven't had a MAC crash in the +3 years I have had two of them. I have one as desktop and a MAC Air for the road. I don't want one to crash, especially if I go somewhere without support.

So conclusion-Does anyone have the simplest answer for how to use CBdesigner on a MAC? I would love to be able to design a few of these while I am away from shop. Sketch-up and all other programs run fine.

Thank you LJ's

Thank You to the VETs for your Service-past and present.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't have that program, but it looks like it's windows only. I'm guessing your Mac will need one of the virtual "windows" program (like Parallels) or use Boot Camp….I think both require you purchase Windows. I don't use either one, why spend the (lots of) extra money buying a Mac if you turn around and put Windows on it. I have the same problem with CutList, not available for a Mac. My solution was to buy a cheap Windows Laptop ($238) to run those programs I can't get on my Mac. That may sound silly, but that computer is probably cheaper than buying Windows and whatever other hassle I have to go through to run it on the Mac. Besides, having it reminds me of why I switched 4 years ago….despite the huge price premium. With Black Friday coming up, I'll bet you can get a cheaper laptop that will be plenty for those programs.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

A Mac to me is like living with someone you don't like….nothing works. No pun intended Mac lovers.

The best place to buy laptops. This is where we buy ours and we're no way affiliated with them other than we like their laptops and customer service. I've got a Dell 610 I bought from them 8 years ago I use on job sites (refurbished) and it's still going strong.

http://www.usanotebooks.com/

We're also not going to upgrade anything to Microsoft's new junk Windows 8. On the architectural side of our business it would cost $1000's of dollars to buy new large format plotters and to upgrade our cad software to be compatible with it. "not going to happen"

Everyone in my wife's all female web design and development business refuses to use Window's 8 and that's not good to get their tail feathers in an uproar all at same time.

Be careful before you upgrade to Win 8 and make sure your software will run on it.


----------

